# My mantid collection



## Malakyoma (Nov 14, 2012)

I decided instead of making a new topic every time I want to post new pictures, I'd make one general topic and keep updating it with new pictures. Here is where I am with my collection aside from what you've already seen.


----------



## GhostYeahX (Nov 14, 2012)

nice room !! so tidy

my room is full of trash!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 14, 2012)

GhostYeahX said:


> nice room !! so tidy
> 
> my room is full of trash!


It only looks tidy lol. I took a good angle on the photos.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 14, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> I decided instead of making a new topic every time I want to post new pictures, I'd make one general topic and keep updating it with new pictures. Here is where I am with my collection aside from what you've already seen.


 keep up the love for mantis there is much more species for you to try haha ... Soon if u know what I mean ....~~~!!!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 14, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> keep up the love for mantis there is much more species for you to try haha ... Soon if u know what I mean ....~~~!!!


Let me know when the Archimantis, Kongobatha, Tau, Pseudocreo, and Pnigomantis ooths hatch


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 15, 2012)

Nov 15th update. Took some pictures of the new P. griffinii nymphs (Thanks SilentDeviL!) and the new mantid room since I housed them separately. Also got a nice shot of Sudowoodo my Popa spurca.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 15, 2012)

Your nymphs are really cute


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 22, 2012)

November 22nd Update: includes Popa spurca, Polyspilota griffinii, and Hierodula majuscula

Popa: Sudowoodo is newly presub, and bonsly is L4 now.

























Griffin: This one looks female to me





































majuscula: Also looks female to me


----------



## aNisip (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice update! :clap: I like the story of them all molting at/near same time...thats really cool! I like the majusculas, such a quaint yes voracious specie!


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 22, 2012)

Its funny, after I posted these shots ANOTHER griffin started molting. thats 5 of 7 in one day going to L3


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice photos. Too bad you don't have a male Popa to go with those females (or do you?). All the Popas you shared photos of are evidently female.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 23, 2012)

Reptiliatus said:


> Nice photos. Too bad you don't have a male Popa to go with those females (or do you?). All the Popas you shared photos of are evidently female.


I have another L4 nymph that I didnt photograph for this set. Its possible that one is male, and I hope it is.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 24, 2012)

My red majuscula is so violent! she saw a hydei out of the corner of her eye and CHASED IT DOWN. running a popsicle stick and a half to the sponge where it sat. didn't even wait for it to move she just grabbed at it. then did it AGAIN with the next hydei I put on that sponge.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 24, 2012)

November 24th update: Includes Red/Brown Majuscula, Creobroter pictipennis subadult, and Popa spurca subadult.

red/brown majuscula: L3 nymph. I think he's male. what do you think?





















Jade, pre-subadult female Creobroter pictipennis. Half eats a cricket then drops its still kicking body. What a waste. Guess the mealworms will enjoy it. Nice shot of the wings forming as well.









Sudowoodo, pre-subadult female Popa spurca. Decided she would pose for me today. cant get over how big she is.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 24, 2012)

Jade half eating a cricket:


----------



## agent A (Nov 24, 2012)

the creobroter subadult is abt to molt to adult


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 24, 2012)

agent A said:


> the creobroter subadult is abt to molt to adult


I figured. she hasnt eaten much lately except for that cricket. Its been long enough since her last molt to expect one too. I thought she was presub not sub though.


----------



## agent A (Nov 24, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> I figured. she hasnt eaten much lately except for that cricket. Its been long enough since her last molt to expect one too. I thought she was presub not sub though.


i can tell u havent updated your sig lately because jade is L7 now


----------



## gripen (Nov 24, 2012)

She is definatly sub not pre sub.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 24, 2012)

agent A said:


> i can tell u havent updated your sig lately because jade is L7 now


Its only been a month since I got her. I THOUGHT she was L4 at the time, when I saw wingbuds after she molted I figured she was actually L5 molting to pre-sub, but if she's a sub then she was presub when I got her. She's not hanging around the best choices for molting. Clinging to the side wall instead of hanging from the leaves in her enclosure. makes me wonder how old Sudowoodo and Phantom are.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 26, 2012)

November 26th. Included: Hierodula majuscula, Polyspilota griffinii, Phyllocrania paradoxa, and Creoboter pictipennis.

Hierodula majuscula: This is Majere. He is the red/brown male majuscula. He caught his first cricket yesterday, and actually ate it all. I was incredibly surprised.













L3 Polyspilota griffinii: enjoying some hydei during the most recent feeding. Some of them ate as much as 6 which surprised me.





I had Phantom, my L5 ghost, out for a while yesterday. Her enclosure needed cleaning, and she hadn't been out for a while so I let her wander for a bit. She quite likes it.





And finally, Jade molted while I was napping. She is a gorgeous adult creobroter pictipennis now. I'm excited to see what will come.


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2012)

Told u!! Who was overly worried abt their creo for no reason :lol: 

She looks great! Got any males for her??


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> Told u!! Who was overly worried abt their creo for no reason :lol:
> 
> She looks great! Got any males for her??


I wasnt OVERLY worried, I was just cautious and a little nervous like with any molt. She's my first adult too. I don't have any males right now, but SilentDeviL says if his survives all his matings then we could work something out for her.


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice

I just love freshly molted creos...


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 26, 2012)

She's really pretty  I'm so happy lol


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 27, 2012)

Today I have pictures of Jade, who is newly adult for you guys  Also one picture of the biggest melano culture I've made.

Jade: Newly adult, molted yesterday morning. Gave her 36 hours to rest and harden up a bit, then took her out for some exploring and munchies. I love the red on her elbows and the pattern on her wings.

























And this is the melano culture. Used a 1.75 litre orange juice container, mixed oats and mango nectar, added honey and vinegar for mold control, then sprinkle some yeast on top. Added excelsior and one or two hundred melanos.


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2012)

she's lookin good

maybe she'll be one of those females whos wings turn an actual jade/emerald green color (typically i see females whos wings r not as intense a green color but every once in a while the wing color really stands out) and her name will be perfect for her :wub:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> she's lookin good
> 
> maybe she'll be one of those females whos wings turn an actual jade/emerald green color (typically i see females whos wings r not as intense a green color but every once in a while the wing color really stands out) and her name will be perfect for her :wub:


She was a bright green when I got her, which is why I named her Jade, as she molted she got darker. She's a bit brighter now than the Olive she was at subadult, but her wings are still more brown than green.


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2012)

Her wing color wont be final for almost a week

So just keep up the good work


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> Her wing color wont be final for almost a week
> 
> So just keep up the good work


Any tips for letting her get as green as possible?


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2012)

Malakyoma said:


> Any tips for letting her get as green as possible?


Plenty of light and good hydration

The rest is her job


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 28, 2012)

Got it. will give plenty of light and regular misting.


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 28, 2012)

Made an upgraded playground today. Hope you all enjoy the pics as much as my mantids enjoy running around inside


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 1, 2012)

The first of my boxers have hatched  3 little babies so far, seems the ooth is taking a break from spitting them out right now though. This ones all of 5 minutes old. I have 2 of 3 in separate cups already, the thirds a little rascal and runs away from everything  Hopefully this ooth spits out some more and the other ooth starts hatching soon.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 5, 2012)

I got some nice pictures of the Mesopteryx nymphs that came in the mail yesterday from Yen Saw. Very neat species, and huge for an L3. They're fast and long and can jump like Polyspilota, but the shape of the head and size of the claws remind me of Tenodera. The way they hold themselves sometimes reminds me of Kongobatha as well. Even though they're long, their claws are small, and still take melanos no problem. I'm sure they could handle hydei, and even house fly, but I'm waiting on my Hydei cultures to get going so I'm feeding melanos.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 17, 2012)

December 17th update. Includes Polyspilota aeruginosa mounting, but no connection, Pretty Hierodula majuscula colours, and mesopteryx alata.

*Polyspilota aeruginosa (Madagascan marbled mantis):* My first attempt at mating ever. It has me quite excited and nervous at the same time, while also more and more aggravated as time goes on. The male has been on the females back more than 36 hours now, and still no connection. It seems he's probing his own wings to try and find the spot. Makes me wonder how they've survived so long in the wild if the males have the sexual prowess of an 8 year old boy.





*Hierodula majuscula (Giant rainforest mantis):* While shorter in length than my L5 Griffins, my L5 majuscula are more aggressive and will take larger, harder prey. My griffins tend to swat away mealworm beetles, while majuscula will grab them and crunch away. These two photos show off some of the pretty colours in my nymphs. The first is Majesty, an L5 female showing off the bright green with red on the inner arm. The second is Majere, who is a myriad of reds, oranges, pinks, and browns. Majere was not fond of the beetle I shoved in his face, and did this (What I believe is a) threat display. Very pretty colours although I need to find out how to turn down the flash.







*Mesopteryx alata:* One of my favorite species in my collection. These guys are fast, aggressive (although towards small prey), and inquisitive. The little guys recently turned L4, and would be on houseflies if I was capable of getting any. Right now they get 5 hydei every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

*Taumantis sigianna update:* Most of my little guys are L2, but more are molting to L3. very nice colours on some of them too. They like to hop around whenever I have them out and give me heart attacks when I think I lost them. Right now they're in 3 oz cups with excelsior, but I plan on upgrading them to 3 oz cups with actual stick furnishings soon. They're eating hydei and drink often. I look forward to them growing up since Mime454 has made them sound so exciting.

*Present count: *7 L2, 7 L3, 14 individuals total

L2 Tau taking a drink from its cup rim




L2 Tau walking along my hand




L3 Tau just chilling




L3 Tau looking around


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

*Hierodula membranacea update: *I love these little guys so much. The pictures I took yesterday really show off the black stripes well. a nicely aggressive, fast growing species. They're all L3, and all separated into 20 oz tupperware containers. Lots of vertical climbing space. I mist twice a day, and usually see them drink it so they're thirsty, and I feed 3 hydei each monday/wednesday/friday. I need to find a way to plug the hole in the back of the play area so I can let them wander around in there. Maybe a sponge?...

*Present count: * 15 individuals. all L3

Membranacea looking left, good view of the black stripes




Membranacea coming towards the camera, also good view of the black




Membranacea contemplating jumping... dont do it membranacea!




Membranacea on a stick




Membranacea facing away, showing the colouration on their backs


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 18, 2012)

My little L1 Taus jump really high and far too. Never seen a mantis jump up like that before. They aren't able to do with when they get older. I have no L2's yet, but most of them aren't eating, so are probably about to molt.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

*Polyspilota aeruginosa update:* I'm sticking to my belief that my male is a sexual idiot. He was on her back for 60 hours and then I found them separated. never saw connection but it could have happened. I have photos here proving his idiocy. The female eats like a beast when she's hungry, taking 4 small crickets and 5 mealworm beetles in one day. I'll try mating them again tomorrow and keep everyone updated.

*Present count:* one adult male, one adult female. 2 total.

Female omnomnoming a newly eclosed mealworm beetle. Male's head is out of focus in the back.





You can see the male has pinched her wing with his... whatever its called. This is about as close to success as I witnessed.




Close up of his idiocy


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 18, 2012)

The first time is always hard. He get more experienced. Just give him time.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

*Polyspilota griffinii update:* One of the species I got early on in my mantis career, its hard to believe how fast these guys are growing. Clint actually molted to L6 today, and it wasn't long ago I got them at L2. They dont eat as much as my majusculas do, and their raptorials are smaller so they dont take as big prey. They're all in 32 oz cups right now, but I'll move them into bigger around presub or subadult. They supposedly get really big, up to 5 inches. They love hanging on the wall, so I give them lots of vertical climbing space, and let the cup top be the horizontal perch.

*Present count:* 1 L6, 6 L5. 7 Total

Griffin looking cute. I dont know how they make this face but it melts my heart every time




Griffin backside. I like the colours.




Griffin eating mealworm. omnomnom




Griffin eating mealworm from another angle




Clint, freshly molted to L6. I was able to count the segments and saw she's a girl... so Clint might not be the best fitting name.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 18, 2012)

*Archimantis latistyla update:* Almost all of these guys are L2. I think there's only 1 that hasn't molted yet. They're almost all separated after today, only one or wo pairs left and that should be fixed by the end of the night. I have to say close ups of these guys are probably the cutest thing I've ever seen. After some helpful tips from Precarious, I've added a lot more vertical climbing space to their enclosures. The walls are basically lined with sticks and such. I don't see them drink very often, but since they're L2 I still mist twice a day. They're eating hydei like at L1, just more of them. I give them 2 each mon/wed/fri.

*Present count:* 9 L2, 2 L1. 11 total.

Archimantis on lid of cup. Backside in view




Archimantis on my hand. Another good view of the backside




Archimantis looking to the left




Cutest face I've ever seen




Silly Archimantis, you aren't a dead leaf mantis stop trying to hide on dead leaves




Archimantis scouting to the left. looks like he's dancing




Archimantis being cute again


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 27, 2012)

December 26th update: These photos were taken pre-christmas so I'll be doing another update tomorrow maybe.

Included: Mesopteryx cuteness, Archimantis cuteness, purple boxer cuteness.

*Mesopteryx alata:* I gave these guys a special treat a few days before christmas. Instead of the typical hydei, I cut up mealworms and gave them chunks. They got quite defensive over them as seen below:

Their threat display looks like raptors from jurassic park :wub: 














*Archimantis latistyla: *Almost all of these guys are at L3 now. Their colours are changing but they haven't lost the ability to make cute faces.









*Ephestiasula pictipes:* These little guys are hitting L3 as well. 4 of 5 have molted already. I can actually see how they look with the naked eye instead of needing a magnifying lens lol


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 27, 2012)

December 27th update: Some nice pictures today.

*Included: *Polyspilota aeruginosa adult female (Xena), Mesopteryx alata L5/6 (Benedict), Hierodula majuscula L6 male (Majere), 2 L5 Hierodula membranacea (Digger and Melancholy), L6 Popa spurca (Bonsly), and L7 Polyspilota griffinii (Clint).

Majere is losing his beautiful reds and oranges guys. He's fading into the standard greens of a majuscula. Here he is in his most recent molt:
















*Polyspilota griffinii:* They're starting to turn L7. So far Clint and Eagle are both there. I tried sexing them today, and I either have terrible luck or am bad at sexing, because all 7 look female to me.






*Mesopteryx alata:* Finally caught a decent picture of a mesopteryx sitting still and normally, not running around or looking everywhere. Benedict is enjoying a mealworm here






*Hierodula membranacea:* Here's some shots of Digger and Melancholy enjoying their christmas treat of honey covered mealworm chunks. Hand fed. These guys are L5 now, most of their brothers and sisters are joining them by now too.











*Popa spurca crassa: *In the "easy feeders to culture" thread I was talking about how I tried feeding pupa to mantids and they seemed to enjoy it. Here's Bonsly with hers.






*Polyspilota aeruginosa:* In these pictures Xena is in the Exoterra screen terrarium I go for christmas. I tried mating them again and he still wasn't interested, so I gave her a mealie pupa to distract her while I moved Hercules.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

two pics for you guys today. Thirsty griffin and hungry majuscula.

This is the same griffin from the "White eye blind" thread I started in the health forum.






This is Hiro eating a waxworm. My mantids really seem to love waxworms.


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2012)

your pics are awful!  JK and the white eye griffin is a girl!  

nice majuscula


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 29, 2012)

The white eye griffin has the burst of segments at the end of the abdomen that tells me male.


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2012)

and the ovipositor says female


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 5, 2013)

First update of 2013 (2 Parts)

Included: Polyspilota griffinii, Ephestiasula pictipes, Archimantis latistyla, Hierodula majuscula, Hierodula membranacea, Mesopteryx alata, Odontomantis sp. Taumantis sp(?)

Polyspilota griffinii: Nearly all of the griffins are L7 now. That makes the males subadult and the females presub. Heres a shot of the most recent one molting, the fogginess is because it was shot through the plastic of the container.






Ephestiasula pictipes: The Purple boxers are all L4 now. Gets easier and easier to discern actual mantid features in them, but they're in no danger of outgrowing the 3 oz cups they're in.











Archimantis latistyla: All of the Australian sticks are L4 now as well. They have some crazy colours on them, and still have the ability to make cute faces.
















Hierodula majuscula: Majesty was the first one to molt to L7. Hiro followed suit today. I gave majesty a waxworm today to keep his strength up.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 5, 2013)

Hierodula membranacea: The oldest of these guys are either L5 or L6. pretty sure L5. They're eating food as big as they are!











Mesopteryx alata: Still holding strong as my favorite species. I love the long, grasslike body and how fast they are. Combined with how inquisitive they are, they're always checking things out, they can end up anywhere if you have a lapse of attention for 5 seconds.











Odontomantis sp: I haven't lost any more of these little ant mimics. They're holding at 11 of them, and they've almost all molted to L2 now so I'm pretty comfortable there wont be any more die-off.






Taumantis (Sigianna? maybe?): quite the range on these guys. Some are still at L2, refusing to molt, while some are hitting L4 and looking like they need a bigger cup. I think this one is L3.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 10, 2013)

January 10th: First P. Griffinii has molted to adulthood. Titan is an adult female who's wings are still drying out as we speak lol.


























You can sorta see my hand on the other side of the wall in this one. For size.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 15, 2013)

January 15th update. If anyone even checks my updates.

Included: Ephestiasula pictipes, Archimantis latistyla (Green?), Polyspilota griffinii (Griff newly adult and a jealous Titan), Taumantis, and Hierodula membranacea (Cute faces and Ruby eyes).

Ephestiasula pictipes: Gave Balrog a baby mealworm to mix things up a bit from fruit flies.






Archimantis latistyla: This one is the only one I've seen with such predominant and such bright green colours. usually they're brown/black with green highlights for me.











Polyspilota griffinii: Griff is the most recent to adult. she's got more green to her than Titan. Titan also got jealous of the photoshoot and attention I was giving Griff and decided to threaten me when I tried to feed her.
















Taumantis: Cute faces











Hierodula membranacea: This one has pretty red eyes. maybe from getting less light than others?


----------



## sally (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! Great collection. They all seem to have their own personalities. Nice job raising them all.


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 29, 2013)

January 29th: Small update.

*Included:* Pnigomantis medioconstricta, Odontomantis sp., Taumantis sp.

I decided to finally post pictures of my Double shields and ant mantids. They're already L5 and you guys havent seen them yet. The Taumantis is different, some very odd lack of colours to this one.
















This is a Tau believe it or not. Don't know where all its colour is. His brothers and sisters are all bright green.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome, you got a good collection going on!


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 6, 2013)

*February 6th update*

*Included:* Polyspilota griffinii being cute, threat, and running. Popa spurca being cute. Mesopteryx alata munching away. And Taumantis hiding from me.

*Polyspilota griffinii:* Subject is Griff. She sometimes threatens the superworms I feed her. Griffins will run very often when threatened, and they keep their wings flared when they do. makes fore some interesting photos.
















*Popa spurca:* Subject is Shifty (I believe male). doesn't move very much, but I upgraded his enclosure recently and snapped some photos of him giving me the cute face.











*Mesopteryx alata: *Subject is Tattle. House flies are late to arrive. Mantids were getting hungry so I bought 30 small crix, gut loaded them and fed them all off after 24 hours.






*Taumantis sp.*: Subject is Mime. I took her out today and she took a very quick liking to the fake plant I put her on. I don't handle my tau's often enough so she was nervous and hid from me under the leaf. Such a cutie.


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2013)

why is there a pic of a popa in the mesopterix update line? also, your L5 pnigo is female

i have 2 L5 male pnigos...


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 6, 2013)

agent A said:


> why is there a pic of a popa in the mesopterix update line? also, your L5 pnigo is female
> 
> i have 2 L5 male pnigos...


Fixed. mesopteryx is now under mesopteryx.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 10, 2013)

*February 10th update*

*Included:*

Popa Spurca: Bonsly molted to adult last night.

Odontomantis sp: Thomas, L5 or 6, starting to turn green on the underside.

Polyspilota griffinii: Clint, Laying her first ooth (never been mated.)

Tenodera sinensis: The first few have molted to L2.

*Popa spurca:* One of my first mantids. Bonsly arrived via Teddy Bear mail from mime454 and reached adulthood last night. Hopefully I'm right that Shifty is male and he catches up so I can mate them.












*Odontomantis sp:* I've actually lost count of what instar these guys are. I'm pretty sure its L6, but correct me if you believe otherwise. They're starting to lose the black ant mimicry and gaining green on their underside.











*Polyspilota griffinii:* Clint is far ahead of her sisters. I haven't seen most of my griffins even calling yet but Clint has been calling for a couple weeks and laid her first ooth today. She hasn't been mated so its infertile.






*Tenodera sinensis:* The little ones are starting to molt to L2. There's about 50 left. I'm sad its such a low number.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 23, 2013)

21/3/2013 - Three oothecae laid

Mesopteryx alata - Francis' first

Mesopteryx alata - Ester's first

Popa spurca - Bonsly's second

















22/3/2013 One ooth laid, one molt

Mesopteryx alata - Tattle's first

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii - Spike (M) molts to L6 or 7





















Miscellaneous items:

1 hydei culture made

1 melano culture made

Swapped the moss substrate in Ester's enclosure for repti-bark

Brought remainder of house fly pupae in from garage.

/end


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 23, 2013)

22/3/2013 CONT - One Molt

Phyllocrania paradoxa - Phantom molts to Adult.


----------



## agent A (Mar 23, 2013)

The wallie is male


----------



## sally (Mar 23, 2013)

You have so many beautiful mantids.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice, any of your new ooths hatch?


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 23, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Nice, any of your new ooths hatch?


Not yet. I hope they do soon.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> The wallie is male


Thats why I put the (M) next to his name. I appreciate the help Alex I've just known for a while now.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 23, 2013)

sally said:


> You have so many beautiful mantids.


I wish I had mates for the beautiful ones I only have one of  My Ghost has no boyfriend, my Wahlbergii has no girlfriend. Its pretty sad to me. I would love to get more Ghosts if I had the spare money to right now.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 25, 2013)

23/3/2013 - 2 individual molts, 1 group molt

Odontomantis sp. - Monty (M) molts to adult

Taumantis sp. - Mime (M) molts to adult

Humbertiella sp. "Ceylonica" - Group molts to L3. 8 individuals































Miscellanious - 2 deaths, 1 infertile ooth lay

Death - Mesopteryx alata adult female Cash - Cause: Appears to be infection. Discolouration, strong smell, squishier than usual.

Death - Hierodula membranacea subadult male Proteus - Cause: Appears to be internal infection or blockage. Abdomen very hard, discolouration near excretory glands. No smell unlike Cash above.

Infertile ooth - Polyspilota griffinii Titan. Never mated, no males. Perhaps use the ooth for an experiment/dissection? Opportunity for learning.


----------



## agent A (Mar 25, 2013)

aww the odonto is adorable :wub: 

i miss mine


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of my Odontos are also moulting to adult  !

Congrats.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 25, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Some of my Odontos are also moulting to adult  !
> 
> Congrats.


I'm starting to worry about my females. They both have one leg thats bent from the last molt, and they spend a lot of time at the bottom of the enclosure instead of hanging. I hope they molt right.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 26, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I'm starting to worry about my females. They both have one leg thats bent from the last molt, and they spend a lot of time at the bottom of the enclosure instead of hanging. I hope they molt right.


This can happen, don't worry. Alot of mine also hangout on the ground. It's crazy how small these guys are haha xD! Just make sure to put some moist paper towel or something at the bottom of the enclosure to bump up the humidity. That's important right now.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 26, 2013)

25/3/2013 - 3 molts

Taumantis sp. - Claire (F) molts to adult

Pnigomantis medioconstricta - Bear Gryls (M?) molts to subadult

Hierodula membranacea - Lipid (F) molts to adult









































Miscellanious

Death - Mesopteryx alata adult female Tattle - Cause: unknown. Grew weak suddenly, was hanging by one leg when checked on and died shortly after.

Death - Mesopteryx alata adult male Archy - Cause: Age and weakness

Housing swap - Large terrarium not required since only one male mesopteryx remains. Put benedict in a smaller enclosure, and moved Pnigomantis medioconstricta subadult female Margaret Brown to large terrarium

Housing swap - Hierodula membranacea adult female Lipid moved to cabinet setup previously occupied by Tattle, Pnigomantis medioconstricta subadult male Bear Gryls moved to DIY enclosure previously occupied by Lipid.


----------



## aychen222 (Mar 26, 2013)

How old were your Mesopteryx?


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

the pnigo looks lovely


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 1, 2013)

28/3/2013 - 2 molts

Brown Hierodula membranacea Phosphor (F) molts to adult

Hierodula membranacea Tenacious (M) molts to adult





















30/3/2012 - one ootheca laid

Mesopteryx alata - Ester's second ooth











Other news:

Death - Ephestiasula pictipes adult male Balrog - Cause: Potentially age. was 1.5 months adult.

Death - Odontomantis sp. adult male Monty - Cause: unknown. aged 2 weeks adult  

rearranged shelves. bottom shelf is now all the large enclosures of adult females, top shelf is now smaller enclosures of nymphs and adult males. Oothecae net cubes moved to computer desk.

Work continues on 15 gallon vivarium, and 80oz terrarium with bark lining.


----------



## agent A (Apr 1, 2013)

male odontos live a surprisingly long time

i had a male live 2.5 months as adult

females live 5-6


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 1, 2013)

agent A said:


> male odontos live a surprisingly long time
> 
> i had a male live 2.5 months as adult
> 
> females live 5-6


There's many different odonto species. And i wrote cause unknown. I just found him yesterday. Maybe there was a problem last molt I was unable to see.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 1, 2013)

wow..Phosphor's color is awesome. Looks like flesh.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 4, 2013)

4/4/2013 - 2 molts and an ooth laid

Taumantis sp. - Chun li (F) molts to subadult

Pnigomantis medioconstricta - Margaret Brown (F) molts to adult

Mesopteryx alata - Francis' second ooth


----------



## Digger (Apr 4, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> 25/3/2013 - 3 molts
> 
> Taumantis sp. - Claire (F) molts to adult
> 
> ...


Mike - What species is the aqua-green adult looking down in the last two pictures @ the bottom?


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 4, 2013)

Digger said:


> Mike - What species is the aqua-green adult looking down in the last two pictures @ the bottom?


Hierodula membranacea adult female.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 5, 2013)

Seems I called 4/4/13 too soon. - One molt

Pnigomantis medioconstricta - Les Stroud (F) molts to adult.


----------



## agent A (Apr 5, 2013)

i love the pnigos! i have a presub (L7) male pnigomantis and he's absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

6/4/2013 - one molt

Taumantis (unknown species, less than half the size of sigianna) - Mai (F) molts to adult

6/8/2013 - one molt

Humbertiella sp. "ceylonica" - nymph molts to L4, earns the name Brach
















Miscellaneous

Margaret Brown - Pnigomantis medioconstricta (F) - First meal of adult, absolutely destroys a Superworm.


----------



## sally (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the color of the Taumantis. I am amazed at the time you must put into the care of your mantids. I only have 11 and it takes me hours a day! Of course I enjoy every minute of it.....


----------



## agent A (Apr 9, 2013)

i think the tau may be a mio


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

agent A said:


> i think the tau may be a mio


I were told they were Taus. And they have the exact same body shape as sigianna only tiny. I think they're just a different species of tau. Besides Mios have longer wings than my taus do.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I were told they were Taus. And they have the exact same body shape as sigianna only tiny. I think they're just a different species of tau. Besides Mios have longer wings than my taus do.


Miomantis also don't have the blue dots in the forearm. I have bred a few species of Miomantis back in Israel and considering both our Taumantis come from the same source, they are definitely not Miomantis.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Miomantis also don't have the blue dots in the forearm. I have bred a few species of Miomantis back in Israel and considering both our Taumantis come from the same source, they are definitely not Miomantis.


They're also not sigianna though. I was talking with Mime about them, and his sigianna grew 7cm while mine are only 3cm. Any idea what tau species it is?


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> They're also not sigianna though. I was talking with Mime about them, and his sigianna grew 7cm while mine are only 3cm. Any idea what tau species it is?


To be honest I think they are Taumantis sigiana. I saw the ooth they hatched from myself and it was massive and green. Doesn't mean anything, perhaps all Taumantis produce green oothecae but it makes me lean towards sp. sigiana. I'm not too sure where you heard 7cm, that's very large. The average size for Taumantis sigiana is 5cm for females and 3-4cm for males.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> To be honest I think they are Taumantis sigiana. I saw the ooth they hatched from myself and it was massive and green. Doesn't mean anything, perhaps all Taumantis produce green oothecae but it makes me lean towards sp. sigiana. I'm not too sure where you heard 7cm, that's very large. The average size for Taumantis sigiana is 5cm for females and 3-4cm for males.


I was talking to mime about them. he said 3.5". He posted pictures of her eating frogs and such too. His was easily twice the size of mine. I don't think ours are sigianna. None of my females are close to 5cm, more like 3, and the male is puny.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I was talking to mime about them. he said 3.5". He posted pictures of her eating frogs and such too. His was easily twice the size of mine. I don't think ours are sigianna. None of my females are close to 5cm, more like 3, and the male is puny.


Wow frogs?! What kind of frogs lol? _Taumantis_ are generally a small genus of old world mantis comparable to South American _Oxyopsis_ or Old world _Miomantis_, nothing like a _Hierodula sp_. The way you are describing them makes them sound like they are supposed to be the size of a large _Hierodula_! 3.5 inches?! I'm not going to question everyone here but are you sure his were _Taumantis sigiana_?

Could you link the photos of them eating frogs please?

Thanks


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Wow frogs?! What kind of frogs lol? Taumantis are a small species of mantis comparable to Oxyopsis or Miomantis, nothing like a Hierodula. The way you are describing them makes them sound like they are supposed to be the size of a Mantis religiosa or a small hierodula. I'm not going to question everyone here but are you sure his were Taumantis?
> 
> Could you link the photos of them eating frogs please?
> 
> Thanks


I'm going to make them links so as to not clog up the thread.

His female with a newborn: http://i.imgur.com/oiO8t.jpg

The first ooth from her: http://i.imgur.com/NsQTN.jpg

You can see the spots on her arms in this one: http://i.imgur.com/Die6P.jpg

Eating the grey tree frog: http://i.imgur.com/EprzT.jpg


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I'm going to make them links so as to not clog up the thread.
> 
> His female with a newborn: http://i.imgur.com/oiO8t.jpg
> 
> ...


Hmmm. One thing to also consider is sometimes there can just be a size difference between specimens. I for example own a few very large _Hierodula majuscula_ and also a few of their siblings that are significantly smaller. There are so many factors that can attribute to such size differences, food, housing, etc.That being said, that is a very bulky animal...


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> Hmmm. One thing to also consider is sometimes there can just be a size difference between specimens. I for example own a few very large _Hierodula majuscula_ and also a few of their siblings that are significantly smaller. There are so many factors that can attribute to such size differences, food, housing, etc.That being said, that is a very bulky animal...


I know. I just think there's enough of a difference in size that it couldnt be just a small tau for me and a big one for him. I think they are different species.


----------



## leviatan (Apr 9, 2013)

Spots


----------



## gripen (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah your taus look a lot like mios...


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 9, 2013)

gripen said:


> Yeah your taus look a lot like mios...


They dont really look much like mios at all. mios are much longer and thinner, not nearly as fat, and their wings go to the end of their abdomen versus my taus having their abdomen stick out, and mios do not have the blue spots on their arms like my taus do. My taus are nothing like mios.


----------



## gripen (Apr 9, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> They dont really look much like mios at all. mios are much longer and thinner, not nearly as fat, and their wings go to the end of their abdomen versus my taus having their abdomen stick out, and mios do not have the blue spots on their arms like my taus do. My taus are nothing like mios.


There are lots of species of mios. I could be wrong...


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 9, 2013)

gripen said:


> There are lots of species of mios. I could be wrong...


There are two important things to consider.

*1:* Again someone will need to verify wether or not there is a sp. of _Miomantis _that has *blue dots* on it's forearms because Mike and I's mantids do.

*2:* I don't know of any _Miomantis sp._ that produces *green oothecae* like _Taumantis_ do. These guys all hatched out of a large "fluffy green ooth". I saw it first hand myself at Alberts.

I'm not sure what instar Mike received his from Albert but I got my "mystery _Taus_" from Albert as L1's and they were red with long thin legs, just like a _Taumantis sigiana _nymph.

If they aren't Taumantis sigiana they are some sort of Taumantis....

Just my 2 cents


----------



## gripen (Apr 9, 2013)

Reptiliatus said:


> There are two important things to consider.
> 
> 1: Again someone will need to verify wether or not there is a sp. of _Miomantis _that has blue dots in it's arms because Mike and I's mantids do.
> 
> ...


You are most likely right I just wanted to play devils advocate.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 10, 2013)

9/4/2013 - one molt, one hatch

Ephestiasula pictipes - Little Mac (F) finally molts to adult

Popa spurca - Bonsly's first ooth hatches one month less a day after being laid. approximately 100 babies, 1 stuck in ooth.


----------



## sally (Apr 10, 2013)

So little and so precious.


----------



## agent A (Apr 10, 2013)

arent they just so cute? :wub:


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 13, 2013)

4/12/2013 - Two molts, one ooth laid

Taumantis sp. - Gen (M) molts to adult.

Hierodula membranacea - Patrick (M) molts to presubadult (very slow grower for unknown reasons)

Popa spurca - Bonsly's third ooth. Her first has already hatched.





















Key for size comparison











Miscellaneous

Housing - Moved Ephestiasula pictipes male (Dudley) into same enclosure as adult female Lil mac. No hostility witnessed, will watch for mating in the coming weeks.

Failed mating attempt - Taumantis sigianna. Female (Claire) attacked the male (Mime), managed to separate them but male was injured, potentially permanent damage to right raptorial.

Waiting for first mesopteryx ooths to hatch... won't be long now.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 13, 2013)

Great photos of Patrick! He is lovely. &lt;3


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 14, 2013)

13/4/2013 - 1 mating

Ephestiasula pictipes - Balrog (M) and Lil mac (F) connected. Kept communally, unknown for how long. New species success
















Miscellaneous:

Housing - Moved 4 archimantis latistyla to new housing. old housing was growing cramped.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 17, 2013)

16/4/2013 - 1 Mating

Ephestiasula pictipes - Bison (M) and Lil Mac (F) mate for the third time.

* note: I feel like I'm cheating. You just put the male and female together for a few days and they mate every day. Very easy.






Miscellaneous:

Setting up a hot area for the arrival of Gongylus in the near future.

The mini-FF culture cups are a success. one of the melano cups has been feeding the Popa hatch for a week or so. Lots of production.

Superworms are breeding well. Lots of babies of them.

Taumantis/hierodula membranacea almost ready to mate. Getting things ready for that.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 17, 2013)

17/4/2013 - One hatch, one mating, two individual molts, one group molt

Mesopteryx alata - Francis' First Ooth hatches. Approximately 80 nymphs. Ooth was kept at 80F and ~70-80% humidity, hatched in 27 days.

Taumantis sp. - Claire (F) mates with Gen (M). Introduced at 3:25 p.m., connected at 3:46, stayed connected for 4 hours and 39 minutes. Temperature was 83F, humidity was ~80%. Claire is 24 days adult, and Gen is 5 days adult.

* First mating for me for this species. NEW SPECIES SUCCESS

Humbertiella sp. "ceylonica" - Nymph molts to L4, earns the name "Lichen"

Humbertiella sp. "ceylonica" - Nymph molts to L4, earns the name "Trunk"

Popa spurca - Nymphs which hatched from Bonsly's first ooth are now almost entirely L2.









































Miscellaneous:

Rehousing: Archimantis latistyla - Tristan rehoused in larger enclosure

Wild caught bugs: found 3 red spotted leaf footed insects. They went to subadult Taumantis (F) Chun-Li

Death: Hierodula majuscula - Majere (M) - cause: likely age


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 20, 2013)

18/4/2013 - One hatch

Mesopteryx alata - Ester's first ooth hatches. approximately 70 nymphs

19/4/2013 - 2 matings

Hierodula membranacea - Digger (M) and Lipid (F) have a quickie (Not sure anything even happened.)

Ephestiasula pictipes - Bison (M) and Lil Mac (F)


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 21, 2013)

20/4/2013 - One ooth laid and two matings

Taumantis sigiana - Claire lays her first ooth after being adult 27 days and one mating with Gen. Approximately the same size as her.

Ephestiasula pictipes - Lil Mac (F) mates with Steve (M) - didnt get any pictures. This is her 5th mating I don't think I need anymore proof

Hierodula membranacea - Lipid (F) mates with Tenacious (M) - occured around 11 p.m., room temp at 83, humidity at 70%.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 22, 2013)

21/4/2013 - One ooth hatch

Popa spurca - Bonsly's second ooth hatched. Approximately 80-100 nymphs, 11 days after her first hatched


----------



## sally (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazing! I can not imagine how much time all the mantids care must take you. I only have 11 and sometimes it takes me all day.. well, I take all day on purpose, because it is fun.....


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 23, 2013)

22/4/2013 - One mating, One molt

Ephestiasula pictipes - Lil Mac (F) mates with Steve (M). This is like her 7th time mating. Kind of ridiculous.

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii - Spike (M) molts to Presub looks like. Seems to be going pretty slow even though I'm constantly feeding him. If anyone has a girlfriend for him feel free to let me know.











grrrr






oh hi






He's got pink hearts on his butt.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 24, 2013)

23/4/2013 - One Mating, One molt

Hierodula membranacea - Digger (M) mates with Lipid (F)

Archimantis latistyla - Cesar (F?) molts to presub or sub.


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 25, 2013)

24/4/2013 - New arrivals, One molt, One ooth lay(ish. not really),

Oxypilus annulatus (Wingless Boxer) - 14 ooths arrive

Mesopteryx alata - First of the nymphs molts to L2

Ephestiasula pictipes - micro-ooths laid around enclosure. fairly positive nothing comes of these, just tests.




































Miscellanious:

Death - Archimantis latistyla (Mismoult)

removed the male from Lil Mac (E. pictipes) enclosure. They've mated enough, now she needs to lay

Pnigomantis medioconstricta - Bear Gryls (M) is ready to molt. could happen any minute.

Ephestiasula pictipes: My little princess. Favorite individual mantis by far


----------

